# SD card for original droid



## southpaw23 (Oct 1, 2011)

What is the highest class SD it can handle?Want to get a 8-16gb.


----------



## BenHolliday (Jul 23, 2011)

The original Motorola Droid will accept up to 32GB microSD card.

Faster is always better but if you're not going to be streaming video or playing intensive games from the SD card then there is no reason to pay double for a 10 Speed over a 4 or 6 speec.


----------

